
Why I Drilled Holes in My MacBook Pro and Put It in the Oven - kelvintran
https://ifixit.org/blog/6882/why-i-drilled-holes-in-my-macbook-pro-and-put-it-in-the-oven/
======
djaychela
Blimey. Just goes to show, someone can be intelligent in one area
(programmer), but not capable in another - that "circle" is horrific, looks
like it was done by a four year old!

(I say this as someone who is a competent mechanical engineer, mechanic and
welder, but whose programming you guys would rip to shreds!)

------
Nr7
Earlier discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8813883](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8813883)

